# Certifying Them Parlors!



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Check out the videos guys! My buddies and I at the pigeon show certifying them parlor rollers... It was a blast!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oqkCVKpBz0


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

That was crazy! Another pigeon sport. I'm very glad to have discovered the world of pigeons. That one pij almost went to the street! Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it! I taped it back in November at the New Ulm Classic Pigeon show in Minnesota. Some of the Master breeders were there and it was a great time to hang out with them. I just used a sony syber shot cam, and it was not video quality. Sorry! There were a ton more birds, but I ran out of space so I had to delete a lot out.

Yellow


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

That was funny. Rollers are crazy rolling in the sky as they do but across the ground. Reminds me of the time me and some friends rolled down a hill in a tire when we were kids. I threw up.

LOL Tony


----------

